# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Կրիաներ

## Ռուֆուս

Ակումբցիներ ջան, ջրային կրիաներ ո՞վ է պահել, ի՞նչ ինֆորմացիա կարաք տաք ինձ կրիաների ու իրենց խնամքի մասին: 

Շուտով երկու պուճուր ջրային կրիայի «հայր» եմ դառնալու ու չգիտեմ իրենց խնամքի համար ինչ է պետք, ակվարիումի ջուրն ինչ հաճախականությամբ պետք է փոխել, ինչ պետք է կերակրել և այլն:

Եթե մի բան գիտեք, ասեք  :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ռամշին դիմի, երկու հոգեզավակ էլ ինքն ունի  :Jpit:

----------

Smokie (02.08.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բայց Ռամշինը ցամաքային չե՞ն

----------


## Rammstein

Իմը կասպիական կրիաներ են` Mauremis Caspica։ Իրանք երկկենցաղ են։ Ճիշտը իրանց ակվարիումում պահելն ա, որտեղ կլինի 2/3 ջուր, 1/3 ցամաք։ Վրան կլինեն սովորական ու ուլտրամանուշակագույն լամպեր. սովորականը` որ տակը կանգնեն տաքանան ու ջուրը գոլ մնա, ուլտրամանուշակն էլ` որ վիտամին D-ն մոտները նորմայի մեջ մնա, ոնց որ կլիներ արեւի դեպքում։ Լավ կլինի ֆիլտր էլ լինի, որ ջուրը մաքրի։ Անընդհատ ջուրը թարմացնելը ինձ թվում ա նաեւ լավ չի, որ անընդհար քլորացված կլինի ջուրը։ Ուտելիքն էլ լավ կլինի տալ էն, ինչ բնության մեջ են ուտում, այսինքն` հում ձուկ (պիտի աղ էլ չլինի ուտելիքի մեջ)։ Հավ էլ կարելի ա տալ, էլի հում։ Հետո խանութներում չորացրած գամմարուս են վաճառում (սենց մանր կենդանիներ են), դա էլ են հավեսով ուտում։
Մի հատ ռուսական սայտ կա` cherepahi.ru, ահագին օգտակար ինֆորմացիա կարելի ա գտնել։

Բայց դե ես էնքան էլ տենց չեմ պահում  :Jpit: ։ Իմ կրիաները տանը ազատ ֆռֆռում են, իրանց թասերը ունեն, ջուրը միշտ փոխում ենք, իրանք ինքնուրույն մտնում ջուրը, դուրս են գալիս։

Մեկին արդեն մի  12 տարի ա պահում եմ էդ ձեւով։

Բայց դե իմ կարծիքով սկզբում գրածս ձեւով պահելը ամենաապահովն ա իրանց առողջության տեսակետից։  :Smile:

----------

Նիկեա (12.10.2014), Ռուֆուս (03.08.2014)

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

Իմը կարմիր ականջ կրիաներից ա: ինձ էլ էին ասում, որ պետք ա անպայման ուլտրամանուշակագույն ճառագայթներ լինի, հում կեր, սենց նենց, բայց ճիշտն ասած տենց բաներ չեմ արել, ուղղակի ցուրտ օրերին նաչնիկ եմ միացնում կողքը, ինքը տաքանում ա, իսկ ամառը ակվարիումով դնում եմ արևի տակ՝ իրան լավ ա զգում: Իսկ կերը եթե փոքր ա, կարաս սովորական ձկան կեր էլ տաս, բայց խորհուրդ չեմ տա՝ ենքան մանր ա, որ կրիաս կերի կեսն ա հասցնում ուտի, մնացածը լուծվում ա ջրի մեջ ու երկու օրից ջուրը լրիվ կարմրում ա, ինքն էլ հետը: Երկարավուն կերեր կան, մոտավորապես սրա նման, լավն են ուղղակի հոտն ա շատ անդուր: Իմը որ բացի իրա կերից ուրիշ բան չի ուտում, երևի դեռ փոքր ա, չգիտեմ...
Հա, ջուրն էլ ես ենքան եմ լցնում, որ պատյանը ծածկի, դրանից ոչ բարձր, ենքան որ հանգիստ գլուխը հանի դուրս ու լավ կլինի ակվարիումի մեջ քարեր լինեն  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. http://www.lenami.ru/krasnouhie-cherepahi/index.php

----------


## Rammstein

Ուղղակի արեւի ուլտրամանուշակագույն ճառագայթները կհասնեն կրիային միայն եթե ուղիղ արեւի տակ ա, ոչ թե ապակու միջով անցած:

Էս մեկս հենց հիմա աթոռիս կողքը պառկած զագառ ա ընդունում:  :Jpit:

----------

Մուշու (17.08.2014), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2014), Նիկեա (12.10.2014), Ուլուանա (03.08.2014)

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

Կրիա ունեցողներ, խնդրում եմ մի խորհուրդ տվեք ինձ.
 Կրիայիս երկու օր առաջ զույգ եմ բերել, ինքը շատ ակտիվ ա, լավ վազվզում ա, բայց իմ հին կրիայի կերը չի ուտում: Բացի դրանից երկու տեսակ կերել եմ տվել՝ էլի չի ուտում: Մի կողմից էլ չեմ ուզում ուրիշ կերեր տամ, որ սովորի իմ տված կերին ու երկուսով նույն բանը ուտեն: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում՝ կսովածանա, կուտի՞ իմ տված կերը, թե՞ գնամ իմանամ իրան ինչով են կերակրել, փոխեմ կերը:

----------


## keyboard

> Կրիա ունեցողներ, խնդրում եմ մի խորհուրդ տվեք ինձ.
>  Կրիայիս երկու օր առաջ զույգ եմ բերել, ինքը շատ ակտիվ ա, լավ վազվզում ա, բայց իմ հին կրիայի կերը չի ուտում: Բացի դրանից երկու տեսակ կերել եմ տվել՝ էլի չի ուտում: Մի կողմից էլ չեմ ուզում ուրիշ կերեր տամ, որ սովորի իմ տված կերին ու երկուսով նույն բանը ուտեն: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում՝ կսովածանա, կուտի՞ իմ տված կերը, թե՞ գնամ իմանամ իրան ինչով են կերակրել, փոխեմ կերը:


Որ պահանջ ունենա կուտի, եթե ակտիվությունը տեղն ա, անհանգստանալու կարիք չկա, հետո պետք ա հշել, որ բնության մեջ իրենց ամեն օր չի, որ հաջողվում է որս անել  :Wink:

----------

